# hello from northern michigan



## dangwood (Jun 18, 2011)

hello, 
my name is daniel. I am 35 and only been sailing a very short time. I own a 18ft buccaneer and a 25ft venture. Both acquired within the last year. I have been one maning since I started sailing. Never had a crew. I have loged hundreds of hrs so far and spent almost a month on the venture already. Planing to spend a month in july. Would love to meet people localy wanting to teach me the ropes of the great lakes.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Dangwood,
I see your from NE Michigan, most likely over on Lake Huron. We are in the middle of some extended cruising over on the NW Upper Peninsula side. Spent Saturday and Sunday last weekend in Fayette and we now are working our way South in Green Bay.
Good luck to you.
TK


----------

